# Pics of Fatties at Play - Last Weekend's HB event



## AnnMarie (May 3, 2006)

Haylo kids, here's a few pictures to share from this past weekend's HB event in MA - put them here for no real reason other than the WB is usually where pictures end up.  

First is Bruce and Carla (Eclectic_Girl)


Next the lovely Deidrababe


Bruce in the middle of the "action" with Heather and Carla - hahaha


John giving Carla a good FA squeeze


And me, with my "Diva" tiara  

View attachment car_bru.jpg


View attachment deidra.jpg


View attachment he_car_bru.jpg


View attachment john_car.jpg


View attachment me_diva.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 3, 2006)

And the last one I have from the night, Bruce grabbing some back fat and helping with perspective so I actually look as fat as I am for a change! 

I know Carla has some pics from that night, so I'm hoping this will inspire her to share a bit!  

View attachment me_bru.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2006)

Great photos! I want to party with the HB cool kidz one of these days


----------



## AnnMarie (May 3, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Great photos! I want to party with the HB cool kidz one of these days



Come to Vegas, a bunch of the HB'ers are going to be there and when we don't have to work the party, we get to par-tay! (yeah, just as lame as you read it.... woo hoo!)


----------



## Jes (May 3, 2006)

Carla I am mesmerized by the spherical wonders that are your boobs. I should've given you TWO Hasselhofs!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2006)

The pictures aren't loading for me.


----------



## Ivy (May 3, 2006)

What a bunch of hotties!!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> Carla I am mesmerized by the spherical wonders that are your boobs. I should've given you TWO Hasselhofs!!



You and me both, sister. I borrowed Heather's magic bra (Lane Bryant, cotton lined plunge, FYI). I couldn't stop staring at them for the first 10 minutes or so because they were. Right. There. 

Yesterday, I bought 6 of them of my very own, in a variety of colors. Yay! *claps hands* Happy boobs!

Downloading pics from my camera now....


----------



## AnnMarie (May 3, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The pictures aren't loading for me.




They're all direct attachments here, Jack, so I'm not sure why.  Make sure you don't have that option clicked off in your user options thingy... (God, you'd think I'd be able to explain that better.)


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> They're all direct attachments here, Jack, so I'm not sure why.  Make sure you don't have that option clicked off in your user options thingy... (God, you'd think I'd be able to explain that better.)



I can sometimes get one pic to show up when I refresh the page. But never all of them. I guess my browser is just glitching on multiple attachments.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 3, 2006)

Wow was I really as drunk as I look? I only had *four* red devils...


----------



## Chimpi (May 3, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I can sometimes get one pic to show up when I refresh the page. But never all of them. I guess my browser is just glitching on multiple attachments.



Same here. I've gotten the last 3 to work that way, but that's it. Happens every once in a while, usually with AnnMarie's uploads, actually. Crazy. Though, they're good pictures from what I've seen.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I made them all clickies, hopefully that will help you guys out.... and if you can't see the single one posted in the second post by me, I'll fix that one as well.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I made them all clickies, hopefully that will help you guys out.... and if you can't see the single one posted in the second post by me, I'll fix that one as well.



Cool that works! I see a lot of good looking people having a really good time.


----------



## Chimpi (May 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I made them all clickies, hopefully that will help you guys out.... and if you can't see the single one posted in the second post by me, I'll fix that one as well.



I saw it once. Once.  It's worth seeing plenty more, but only once. And I probably refreshed about 10 times, though with the same result - A bunch of useless font! Hehe, I'm kidding.

I've come across this problem frequently, whether it's here, in the Pay-Site Boards forum, or in any other thread, sometimes they just don't show up. And everyone else seems to be able to see them. Maybe Jack and I need to catch up with the times...

.....
Nah.

Great pictures though. Fix the last one, just for Spits & Tiggles.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (May 4, 2006)

Wow - how gorgeous is Carla :wubu:


----------



## Jake v.2.0 (May 4, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> Wow - how gorgeous is Carla :wubu:




.....I was thinking exactly the same thing:eat2:


----------



## toni (May 4, 2006)

Great pics! It looked like a great time. All the ladies looked lovely!!!!!! Ann Marie, was that a skirt you had on? It is sooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 4, 2006)

toni said:


> Great pics! It looked like a great time. All the ladies looked lovely!!!!!! Ann Marie, was that a skirt you had on? It is sooooooooooooo cute.



I agree.. love the skirt! These pics have inspired me.. while Las Vegas probably isn't going to happen for me this year, Chicago at the end of the month is. I'm actually planning on going sleeveless for at least one of the parties (a first). I ordered a top from Zaftique this morning.


----------



## GWARrior (May 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And the last one I have from the night, Bruce grabbing some back fat and helping with perspective so I actually look as fat as I am for a change!
> 
> I know Carla has some pics from that night, so I'm hoping this will inspire her to share a bit!




please please PLEASE TELL ME THATS A KILT!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 4, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> please please PLEASE TELL ME THATS A KILT!!!! :smitten:



Hell, yeah!


----------



## Jes (May 4, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> You and me both, sister. I borrowed Heather's magic bra (Lane Bryant, cotton lined plunge, FYI). I couldn't stop staring at them for the first 10 minutes or so because they were. Right. There.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought 6 of them of my very own, in a variety of colors. Yay! *claps hands* Happy boobs!
> 
> Downloading pics from my camera now....


Is this the actual name of the thing? Because I don't wanna get there and find out the bra is really called: Plungey cotton lined! Or liney plunged cotton. Or Cottony lined plunge. The names are dopey and all the same. I doubt it'll work for my boobs, but I'm willing to try, by god, I'm willing to try!


----------



## Carrie (May 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is this the actual name of the thing? Because I don't wanna get there and find out the bra is really called: Plungey cotton lined! Or liney plunged cotton. Or Cottony lined plunge. The names are dopey and all the same. I doubt it'll work for my boobs, but I'm willing to try, by god, I'm willing to try!



It'll work, Jes. It's a GREAT bra.


----------



## GWARrior (May 4, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Hell, yeah!





ooohhh sweetness! *faints*

Im a firm believer in the amazing power of a man kilt!!!:eat2: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 4, 2006)

toni said:


> Great pics! It looked like a great time. All the ladies looked lovely!!!!!! Ann Marie, was that a skirt you had on? It is sooooooooooooo cute.



It's actually a pair of capris, but the jury is out on them for me...I'm glad you liked them though - that makes me think I'll at least wear them again either in Vegas or at NAAFA.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is this the actual name of the thing? Because I don't wanna get there and find out the bra is really called: Plungey cotton lined! Or liney plunged cotton. Or Cottony lined plunge. The names are dopey and all the same. I doubt it'll work for my boobs, but I'm willing to try, by god, I'm willing to try!



This is the bra in question: 
http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/product.aspx?product_id=LBPR0007&nav=LB

 I own about 5-7 of 'em. Best BRA EVER!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I agree.. love the skirt! These pics have inspired me.. while Las Vegas probably isn't going to happen for me this year, Chicago at the end of the month is. I'm actually planning on going sleeveless for at least one of the parties (a first). I ordered a top from Zaftique this morning.



Thanks!  I have to get a better shirt for them (they're capris), I'm convinced that was half of my problem. 

You MUST go sleeveless, as much as you can, while in Chicago, get a TASTE for it!  Honestly, try to get to Vegas if you can... you won't regret it - days of sun, fun, fat girls, gambling, and free booze... how can you go wrong?


----------



## FEast (May 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This is the bra in question:
> http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/product.aspx?product_id=LBPR0007&nav=LB
> 
> I own about 5-7 of 'em. Best BRA EVER!


Figures--they don't have my size, but what else is new? Let me know when they start makin' 'em (or any others, for that matter) in 52M, okay? I'll buy 'em out, 'specially if they give these babies some long-lost uplift.  ~Bountifully, Foosh

P.S. Thanks for the pix. I love men in kilts!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 5, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> please please PLEASE TELL ME THATS A KILT!!!! :smitten:



Yup...and I got 4 others where that one came from. By the way, ladies...if any of you are curious, there's nothing under there except for what God graced me with upon my birth. All fat girls are allowed to check, so I'll be seeing you all for Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day weekend. You can behold the "amazing man power" for yourself.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 5, 2006)

I had to download Picasa to get these babies small enough, but here are the lovely AnnMarie and Heather, respectively.

View attachment Diva_AM.jpg


View attachment Heather_HS.JPG


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 5, 2006)

Wow what a rare combination; the long elegant neck and the plump forearms- quite amazing...


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It'll work, Jes. It's a GREAT bra.


I see how it is. I'm being all funny in the OTHER threads, I'm zany and zingy, and whatnot, and THIS is the thread you're reading? THESE are the comments of mine you see? 

I don't know why I get out of bed in the morning, I really don't.


(ps: thanks. I might try it if they still have them when I'm next in. That darned stock rotation)


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> I see how it is. I'm being all funny in the OTHER threads, I'm zany and zingy, and whatnot, and THIS is the thread you're reading? THESE are the comments of mine you see?
> 
> I don't know why I get out of bed in the morning, I really don't.



I read most of them, silly. This just happened to be the one I was inspired to comment on last night. Bras on the brain, I guess.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I read most of them, silly. This just happened to be the one I was inspired to comment on last night. Bras on the brain, I guess.


AND Jes KNOWS WHY.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> AND Jes KNOWS WHY.



'Cause I support attractive and functional breast support?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 5, 2006)

Great pictures! You look like you had a rocking party!


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> 'Cause I support attractive and functional breast support?


Sure, we'll go with that.


(you gonna pretend you didn't tell me you're a stripper down at the Lucky Nugget, for extra pin money? Fine. Whatevs)


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sure, we'll go with that.
> 
> 
> (you gonna pretend you didn't tell me you're a stripper down at the Lucky Nugget, for extra pin money? Fine. Whatevs)



Mama needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## MissToodles (May 5, 2006)

Are those the bras with the gel inserts? I love them ( I do use a bra extender)! You can often find them on the clearance racks for 9.99


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 5, 2006)

It looks like you ladies have a blast.I think I need to get out to the west coast and find a man!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 5, 2006)

Looks like you guys were having fun! I'll have to come out to MA one of these days


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This is the bra in question:
> http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/product.aspx?product_id=LBPR0007&nav=LB



Okay, how many bra extenders would it take to turn a 44 band into a 52? Three? Seriously. Why don't they make marvy things like this in larger sizes?


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Okay, how many bra extenders would it take to turn a 44 band into a 52? Three? Seriously. Why don't they make marvy things like this in larger sizes?



I use two on that particular bra, rainy, and my bandsize is 50ish. You should be good with two. 

And thank you for the rep, punkin.


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I use two on that particular bra, rainy, and my bandsize is 50ish. You should be good with two.
> 
> And thank you for the rep, punkin.



Ooh thank you. I think i'm going to try this. And yw


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I use two on that particular bra, rainy, and my bandsize is 50ish. You should be good with two.
> 
> And thank you for the rep, punkin.



And, also, you may be wearing your bra too loose. Apparently I was. My workaday bras are 52DDD (but I'm not wearing them on the last hook anymore AM, I swear!), but a 44DD in the plunge was just fine. Actually, in the pictures, I'm wearing a 44D, which was just a leetle too squinchy on the sides where the underwire hit. So give it a shot without extenders to see if you can stand it - it may just work for you.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 5, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> Wow - how gorgeous is Carla :wubu:



Carla thanks you for the compliment!



Jake v.2.0 said:


> .....I was thinking exactly the same thing:eat2:



And you, too...and...



Ned Sonntag said:


> Wow what a rare combination; the long elegant neck and the plump forearms- quite amazing...



Squee! Ned Sonntag called my neck elegant! *blush* Thank you!


----------



## mango (May 7, 2006)

*mmmm... Carla... ehhe

 *


----------



## GPL (May 7, 2006)

Such a beatiful set of pics. I love the ladies in them.
I think Carla looks awesome, what a body and a pretty face she has.

Thank you for posting, GPL.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 10, 2006)

wish i woulda been there


----------



## luvbbws (May 21, 2006)

OMG - great pics and looks


----------



## gbpenn (May 22, 2006)

Those made me smile, thanks.


----------

